# Halloween on Sunday



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

Halloween's on Sunday this year. Don't they call it a black sabbath?


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, no, actually Saturday is the sabbath.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

I thought Black Sabbath was a band.


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

lol,, thats where my brain went too...


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

Some people are bummed that it falls on a Sunday this year, because that may mean less ToTs, but I'm not so sure. I say the ToTs will be out a bit earlier that day but in full force. Some of the adults, however, may be a bit hung over if they attend a Halloween party the night before.

Halloween being on a Sunday gives us more time on the weekend to prepare our displays and parties.


----------



## Baldzillabill (Sep 25, 2009)

The Halloween Goblin said:


> Halloween's on Sunday this year. Don't they call it a black sabbath?


"SHARRRROOOOOONN!!!!!"
-Ozzy said it best! lol

Well, as far as Halloween falling on Sunday, I'm a little concerned about most of the anti-Halloween people being holier than tho and doing some major protesting. ...Other than that, I see it as we get to celebrate three days worth!

I am a Christian, and I still Love and celebrate Halloween no matter what day (night) it falls on. Our church does 'Trunk-or-Treat" in the parking lot and the entire town comes through there......not sure if the town will ToT on Sat or Sun yet.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I can guarantee TOT will be moved to Saturday night here...


----------



## Veckah (Apr 5, 2010)

We are considering having the house open two nights this year, Sat. and Sun. We haven't fully decided yet, but it is an option we are discussing.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

I am very excited for it, not because of it giving us more time to set-up.(It will be nice though) I want to see how my neighbor reacts to it since they are beyond religious nuts. Maybe I am a bad person for trolling people like that, but it is so entertaining to mess with them.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I would think that the TOTing will be on Saturday here!


----------



## t-town scarecrow (Mar 25, 2010)

I've never known of areas changing the day of TOTing.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

It will be move to Sat. here as mentioned in the paper last year.


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

bozz said:


> It will be move to Sat. here as mentioned in the paper last year.


They can do that!? Do you live in a community or town?

I just came across this article from an interfaith site from 2004 when Halloween last fell on a Sunday. (I am in no way affiliated with this group.)
Cross+Flame View topic - Halloween a No-No on the Sabbath?

The comments prove that most people don't care what day of the week it is.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I live in ohio and all the surrounding towns have thiers on different days or times. Rarely does TOT takeplace on the 31st around here.


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

What's the reason behind moving TOT to a different day?
Is the "time" for TOT also mandated by the municipal government?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

They would never have TOT ona Friday because of high school football games. If the 31st was on a Friday, TOT was on Thursday. Because of this, the Thursday before the 31st was always TOT. Always, it has been that way for years. It hasnt been until recently that the surrounding cities and towns started having theirs on different days and times. It was basically done to not interfere with that communities other events. No one really cares, because thats the way it has always been. Plus it gives us a chance to TOT more than once.

Usually city councils decide when TOT is going to be.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

city council decides here. i hope it's on sat like usual. you can go to the city council meeting and voice your ideas. we have a parade here before toting. if it's on a school night, barely gives time for kids to get home and into costumes and make it to the festivities. also on sat it doesn't interfere with school work and getting to bed on time. also good for working parents or haunters to get ready.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Meh... the tot night is hardley ever on the 31st out this way anymore, so the real date of Halloween won't effect me a whole lot, just the night I watch movies and eat popcorn balls. Your post made me laugh though I thought of the band too 

Shadow- i'm in the same boat as you! How do you like Warren, a lot of my dad's family is close to there!


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Veckah said:


> We are considering having the house open two nights this year, Sat. and Sun. We haven't fully decided yet, but it is an option we are discussing.


We are doing a 2-night haunt this year, too.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Junit said:


> Shadow- i'm in the same boat as you! How do you like Warren, a lot of my dad's family is close to there!


Lived here all my life. Theres good and theres bad like any other place, but I think the good far outweighs the bad.


----------



## Baldzillabill (Sep 25, 2009)

Haunter, I read some of those posts on the other site you showed us,....yeah most of them don't seem to affected by the date being on Sunday. I agree with most people on here....we get 3 days to celebrate. 

I wonder if most of the "anti-Halloween, holier than thou" people realize the 4th of July is on Sunday to. Will they have fireworks on sat I wonder? Will they be worried about celebrating America's birthday on a holy day? It can be taken way to far.

Like I said earlier, I am a Christian and I believe in Halloween actively!!! and I intend to teach my kids the difference between what is considered "evil" and what is not. Halloween is a time of fun and celebration. We all here know whats up. I feel good in my heart about it and me and God....we be mates. People here have been friendlier than many christian sites so Thank you all so much.


----------



## jackpot (Nov 1, 2008)

Around here I know the protesters will be out. There are always a few of them, and normally they are in costumes also. If the city decided to move Halloween to another day of the week and off of Sunday I'd still set up and pass out candy on Sunday. 

Frankly don't care what the city council says. Sorry if this seems harsh, but I"m a product of my environment and in truth I've been pushed around by the "Christians" my whole life. I don't lump them all into one group as some of my best friends are Christian, it's just that most around here are serious fundamentalists, but it's the truth down here that they run everything. Just 27 years later I'm done listening to them. They don't get to take my Halloween too, if it came down to them deciding to move it.


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm with jackpot - I'll be giving out candy on Halloween, as always. Partly because it's my holiday, dammit, and I'll celebrate it on the right day. But also because I know that unless the city is willing to spend a ton of money in advertising the day change through every possible outlet, at least half of my TOTs will not get the memo and will show up on Sunday anyhow.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I had never heard of towns moving Halloween from other than the 31st and I've lived in two different states, lots of towns and big cities. 

I guess it sort of makes sense in a practical sort of way, but I can't imagine folks being as okay with moving Christmas from being on the 25 of December or New Years to some other day other than December 31st to make them more convenient. 

Halloween is October 31st. I celebrate it on that day and it falling on a Sunday doesn't bother me at all. I do think it's going to be a fun weekend and we'll probably have more TOTs because it's a school day the next day and there won't be any parties to compete with it.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Living in Utah...it's a given that it'll be moved to Saturday. Which is okay with me. I'd be happier if they moved it to the end of September when the weather is nicer. 


My only question is: "when will Spirit and the other Halloween stores have their half off sales?"


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

What the HELL? Halloween has always been on the 31st and I have lived in several states.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Does it really matter? I'm sure a lot of folks have Halloween parties on some day other than the 31st. It's not like they're taking the holiday away. Do you have your kids birthday parties on thier birthdays or maybe slide them to a date that's more convenient for you. The 4th of July is on a Sunday and they'll probably do fireworks on Saturday and I get Monday the 5th off because the holiday is on a weekend...I ain't complaining. 

Halloween is pretty big here in Utah and if it takes moving it to Saturday for more ToTing then I'm all for it. The Church isn't saying don't ToT...just, ToT on Saturday


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

halloween is no different than Christmas as I see it. as for Christmas, some celebrate on the eve, some juggle it to the day after. parades, pagents, and functions are celebrated other than that exact day. at Christmas time there is so much going on you're not going to fit it all in on that day, so people switch activities over the whole month. you celebrate Christmas at your moms the weekend before, aunt sarahs the day of, your house the week after. no one minds. but Christmas no matter what is the 25th. why should halloween be any different. the 31st is halloween regardless of when the activity is held. i don't think next year we're all going to say, i'm not doing any Christmas activities except on the 25th.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

I've ranted about this before.

No elected official has the power or the ability to decide when Halloween falls. A number, including some in my area, have "declared" that trick-or-treat will occur at a particular time and date, often not on the 31st, and some parents go along with it.

Generally, though, we get goblins on both the "declared" day AND on Halloween.
So the celebration goes on, whether it conflicts with college football, Sunday church services, elections, what have you.

If you get an official trying to move the time and date, just make sure you have candy and a lit Jack on the declared day and the actual holiday.
The tricksters will appreciate it.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Here in Ohio its set for Sat. Oct. 30th for ToTing and that is the only night kids will come. There will not be even one kid out for the 31 once they move it. I'll watch some movies and leave my decor up and running on Sunday night, but in reality it was over Saturday. They stick to the 6-8 toting hrs too........first hr is daylight. I stay open extended hrs. but no one comes.....I think it has to do with the big adult parties down the street on Sat. night of which does rob some traffic from us.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

I side with the "Halloween is on the 31st" crowd. Its not like people are dragging the kids around at Midnight. Having it on Sunday (or any other day thats not Saturday) is not as big a deal as they make it seem. Plus, this year it'd make it good for the grown-ups who are having grown-up parties on Saturday to separate it from the kids' events on Sunday. Win/win for all.


----------



## bruiser1904 (Apr 10, 2010)

We are opened both Saturday night and Sunday night...2 nights of a screamin good time!


----------



## Baldzillabill (Sep 25, 2009)

I'll probably keep my decor up for a few days anyway just because I hate to take it down. Last season, our yard haunt stayed up for 2 weeks after Halloween


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't know what the powers that be will say about when Halloween is this year. It'll probably be on Satruday. They move the fireworks around in July to make it more "convenient". I guess I could do two nights of haunting just to have it covered!!!!


----------



## Greg36567 (Sep 7, 2009)

What i like about my neighborhood is we can TOT sat. and sun. every year!!!!!


----------



## Greg36567 (Sep 7, 2009)

2 weeks !!!!!!! For us we leave it up for like 2 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

So, if _the churchies _want to move Halloween to Saturday, are they gonna move All Saints Day (the 1st) to Sunday? Did they check with *God *on that? 'Cause, last time I checked, the holy days of obligation were not 'slide-able' (though it's been a long time since_ I _checked).

It ain't gonna kill anybody's kids to be up late and full of candy one night out of the year. Jeez!

Halloween is on Halloween.


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

TheEighthPlague said:


> It ain't gonna kill anybody's kids to be up late and full of candy one night out of the year. Jeez!
> 
> Halloween is on Halloween.


Seconded. Halloween is the 31st. I actually have gotten more ToT's on weeknights (and later in the evening) than the past two years when it fell on Friday and Saturday.
I can't wait to hear what the "Devil's Birthday" crowd has to say this year. It seems like they always panic when Halloween is on a Sunday.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Last month, when the 2010 NFL Scheduled came out (the same day as the Oil Spill in the Gulf of Mexico, BTW), I almost screamed. The Sunday Night Football Game on Hallowe'en Night features The Saints, the Super Bowl Champions, against the Steelers, OUR team, with the Pride of Samoa, Troy Polamalu, at Safety. AArrgghh, The Anguish...


----------



## MildAvaholic (Oct 10, 2008)

They actually did the 4th of July on the 3rd here. This is my first Halloween Sunday living Utah. Should I expect people out TOT'ing Saturday and Sunday night?


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

MildAvaholic said:


> They actually did the 4th of July on the 3rd here. This is my first Halloween Sunday living Utah. Should I expect people out TOT'ing Saturday and Sunday night?


Nope...expect them on Saturday.

Up north, we had towns celebrating the 4th on the 3rd and the 5th.


----------



## MildAvaholic (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up!! Kinda what I thought.


----------



## Jmurdock (May 13, 2010)

Ahhh the beauty of free-agency. Even within the same faiths families have differing opinions and choices. To some observing a holiday is not appropriate on the sabbath, to some it is the perfect time to bring friends and family together. To each their own. 

We just celebrated the 4th of July on the 3rd. Out of about 15 families (same faith) half had an issue with it. We decided we would rather respect their choice and change the date than to party without them. 

As long as I get to celebrate Halloween with all my friends the date doesn't mater to me. (But I hope I get lots of TOTers on the 31st, I think it's a wonderful family outing....a nice Sunday stroll visiting neighbors and sharing...what could be better lol)


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> Last month, when the 2010 NFL Scheduled came out (the same day as the Oil Spill in the Gulf of Mexico, BTW), I almost screamed. The Sunday Night Football Game on Hallowe'en Night features The Saints, the Super Bowl Champions, against the Steelers, OUR team, with the Pride of Samoa, Troy Polamalu, at Safety. AArrgghh, The Anguish...


Your kidding! I didn't relize that the Steelers(my team too!) was playing on Halloween night. As much as I want TOT to be the 31st this year I hope they move it to the 30th. Our TOT always goes from 6 to 8 pm. Knowing the people around here TOT will be on the 30th. I live in a small town and yet we have at least 10 churches around here. There is at least 4 on main street alone! We have TOT on the 30th I don't know how we are going to be able to get stuff cleaned up from giving out candy in time for kick off.

Wolfman, Troy is one of my fav players!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

It will come and no one can do anything about it. But in some areas like my hometown, we do trick or treating like on a Thursday before "THE HALLOWEEN" I am not worry either way. It will come and I just still be celebrating and offering thanks. =]


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

Yea...I am worried about it somewhat. I mean, we don't get many as is. I am hoping my neighbor was serious last year about taking out an ad in the local newspaper that spreads across two towns. We both do our yards every year, it's alot of work and we get bummed when we have hardly any kids....maybe 25, it used to be hundreds 10 years ago. 

I still celebrate it on Halloween as well. I can't believe they would think about moving it to another day. I mean I understand but for football?? F that! 

I think since Christmas is a holiday, Halloween needs to have a holiday really badly. I was thinking Halloween day ..however the problem is the next day is a school or work day. So..All Saints day should be the national holiday. So that way people will have parities, stay out late or trick or treat because the next day is a holiday. Almost every other holiday is a freakin day off because its religious. Soooo since All Saints Day is religious, why not make it a holiday as well. It would benefit everyone. Halloween gets such less attention at times because of it's "middle of the week," appearance due to the fact it's not a holiday the next day like Christmas.

I do also find it HIGHLY depends on where you live. My area - most of the teens grew up and moved. Rewind about 10 years ago when I was 15 and the streets had TONS of kids and ALOT more houses here decorated. Now...hardly a handful even bother to put out a pumpkin. All of the recently born kids are just that - little kids, so they will trick or treat either in their neighborhood or at other family members neighborhoods.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Im in a new neighborhood, and I have no Homeowners Association or anything to dictate a day. My biggest fear is everyone shows up Saturday and I am still setting up and will be forced to hand out candy, and then more tots (maybe even repeats) show up sunday and I have run out of candy. 

Mostly Im afraid of double dippers and doing the tot thing twice.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

I will take Halloween anyday of the week as long as I get good weather on such given day!


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm in the south and in the Bible belt. Here we've not ever celebrated a holiday on any other day. Not ever been a big deal to go trick or treating if Halloween falls on a Sunday. We're told go have fun and be safe! I see if as making fun of what scares us and just having fun. Do not see it as being the "Devil's Birthday" at all.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

adam said:


> Almost every other holiday is a freakin day off because its religious. Soooo since All Saints Day is religious, why not make it a holiday as well. It would benefit everyone. Halloween gets such less attention at times because of it's "middle of the week," appearance due to the fact it's not a holiday the next day like Christmas.


hmmm...Christmas is the only religious holiday I know of with a day off. Well, you can add Pioneer Day which is a state holiday in Utah, but I can't think of any other get-a-day-off religious holiday.


I would rather it be on Saturday with more ToTs than Sunday with about 75% less ToTs


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*The Library Book Says:*

When adjusting your sundial that you will find October 31st is the strangest day of the entire year.
Keeping track of time with a mechanical clock and a sundial, these two will always be in dissagreement, EXCEPT for the 4 equinoxes. The swing goes back and forth from slow to fast but on October 31st the chart showed that day to be THE day with THE largest difference between sundial measured and mechanical measured time..16 minutes! ?
Maybe Oct. 31 st is THE day throughout history and across cultures to be felt as strange as it's celebrated .
Maybe those weird things happening that day will get explained someday as totally "Natural", they are all caught up in a time warp! Check the time difference!
"Is that you, Greatgrandfather, in your Civil War uniform ...Again!?"

So..."They" want to move Halloween, huh?


----------

